# New Boudoir Photographers



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

Any great advice for new boudoir photographers? We'll be using home studio...

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Dillard (Jun 19, 2012)

practice. Post some examples of your work to get critique


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 19, 2012)

Good lighting equipment and modifiers


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't take your clothes off as well.


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

Modifiers??


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jun 19, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Don't take your clothes off as well.


I have to disagree.. this proves to be good practices.


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

Lmao!! Too funny but true.....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 19, 2012)

Great thread right here. I heard the photographer takes off clothes only when using an antique black couch and low key light


----------



## snowbear (Jun 19, 2012)

Verify model's age?


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 19, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Verify model's age?



that...was...brilliant. :thumbup:
  I cant 'like" that comment enough
(true though...dont want another Traci lords incident)


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

I heard the same thing..LOL

Age verification for sure....


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 19, 2012)

Depending on the model, have someone else in the room with you.  I've read too many times where models have tried to set the photographer up with suggestions of inappropriate behavior.  Better safe than sorry, when they show you ID, take a picture of it, and file it with the photos.


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

There will be 2 people in the room.... just to be safe


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

I like the copy the ID and add it to file......good idea


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll add to watch for details about clothing.  There's a lot of fixing that can be done in post processing, but you will have a hard time fixing clothing/wardrobe errors.  

You will also want to be prepared with positions to give, even "show" your subject. You will find that they will stand there and say "okay, what do I do?".  You absolutely should be talking to them constantly about positions and be specific - "move your left arm, raise it above your head, now lower your right leg, and relax your forehead".  And sing their praises!  Even if a shot is not working out for you, still say it's great and move on to something different.


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

All this great information is rewarding because we need it. Its better to have someone giving u pointers then going out there and looking bad.... we want knowledge and we are getting just that.... we are always open to advice...


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 19, 2012)

I would do a lot of testing in your own home with the two of you before you shoot. . . poses, lighting, angles. . . it will help to do that before your shoot.


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

That's what we plan to do within the next few days so we can get it right. We will post some shoots for some critique rather good or bad. We can't learn unless we are taught...


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 19, 2012)

TGordon said:


> There will be 2 people in the room.... just to be safe



So two naked ladies and you?

Sounds like a win to me.


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

Rotflmao!!!


----------



## KmH (Jun 19, 2012)

TGordon said:


> Modifiers??


Light modifiers - like umbrellas, brollys, softboxes, beauty dishes, diffusion panels, scrims, barndoors, gels, grids, reflectors, subtractors, flags, etc.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't forget to sign up for Model Mayhem!


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

Ordering modifiers now and model mayhem....OK...


----------



## IByte (Jun 19, 2012)

Pfft make them sign a model release, make a copy of their ID, scan it, file it away and have fun.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 19, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Don't forget to sign up for Model Mayhem!



What is Model Mayhem?


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

Yea do tell what is that?


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 19, 2012)

if any of these shoots turn into a "girls gone wild" video, please post a link to it  :mrgreen:


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

OK..lmao....too funny..


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 19, 2012)

This thread has win all over it


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

Now that I agree with you on.


----------



## Filipebr (Jun 20, 2012)

lol im loving this thread  

so much good information, I once assisted a friend of mine, it was his shoot, i helped him with the lighting, the girl was a bit uncomfortable, i said "Its ok im gay honey"....worked like a charm   hahaha shhhh


----------



## amandamartin (Jun 21, 2012)

I have wanted to get in to doing boudoir parties, kind of like a Tupperware party.  I figured, charge all the guest a $75 sitting fee, then sell prints, albums, canvases or whatever from there.  They could bring food, have a nice little hen party and a good ole time.  Plus, I thought maybe good ad-ons would be someone to do hair and makeup, or bringing champagne and strawberries, or whatever.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 21, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> Don't take your clothes off as well.



I do, must be doing it wrong


----------



## jaomul (Jun 21, 2012)

If you need an assistant I am fairly reasonable. All I want is paid flights and accommodation (I am in Ireland), I have no experience but believe I pick things up fast


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 21, 2012)

Wait until she's undressed and then ask her if she wants to make a quick $50, that always breaks the ice. For some more fun, leave a black hood and some zip ties sticking out of your camera bag and when she asks about them just giggle.


----------



## gsxturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

What does this home studio look like? Is it just a different color background or do you have couches and beds, whips and chains?


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 21, 2012)

Y'all are turning something that is a beautiful confidence builder for women into a sexist stereotype for men.  Come on.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 21, 2012)

Some women LIKE the chains and whips


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 21, 2012)

1. learn about light and lighting
2. make sure the model undresses some time in advance and/or does not wear anything tight ... else you will see horrible "impressions" on the naked skin
3. refuse to accept clients who sunbath in a Bikini or any clothes, sunbathing has to be done all nude ... nothing worse than seing the shape of clothing as white skin 
4. verify model age - if below 18, avoid porn poses or sexually inviting scenes, if below 16, talk to parents first (caveat: valid advice here will differ from country to country  )
5. also scout interesting outdoor locations


----------



## gsxturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> Y'all are turning something that is a beautiful confidence builder for women into a sexist stereotype for men.  Come on.



As I was typing that I had a woman next to me saying whips and chains.  So I think everyone views it a tad different.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 21, 2012)

gsxturbo said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.. also, it could be the woman holding the whip  This world is diverse and has many stereotypes, and surprisingly many people of both genders who live the stereotypes.


----------



## gsxturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Alex_B said:
			
		

> .. also, it could be the woman holding the whip  This world is diverse and has many stereotypes, and surprisingly many people of both genders who live the stereotypes.



Exactly!!


----------



## IByte (Jun 21, 2012)

pixmedic said:
			
		

> Some women LIKE the chains and whips



Lol props.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 21, 2012)

For clarification - I was referring to the comment by *Netskimmer. *


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 21, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> For clarification - I was referring to the comment by *Netskimmer. *



I was just being silly, If you think subdueing a woman with zip ties and throwing a hood over her head is stereotypical male behavior, then you're hanging out with the wrong guys!


----------



## Filipebr (Jun 21, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> > For clarification - I was referring to the comment by *Netskimmer. *
> ...



hahahaha good one


----------



## TGordon (Jun 22, 2012)

We plan to keep it "Grown & Sexy"...All clean and good. Not going to make it a sex thing, but a way to make any and every woman beautiful and lovely, and very sexy....


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 22, 2012)

TGordon said:


> We plan to keep it "Grown & Sexy"...All clean and good. Not going to make it a sex thing, but a way to make any and every woman beautiful and lovely, and very sexy....



I tend to prefer shoots that show off the beauty of the female form in a  respectful and dignified manner. A pic of some chick in her underwear  grabbing her ankles may be good for a quick chuckle but it doesn't  really stick with you as something beautiful, at least not for me  anyway. That being said a fun "I'm sexy and I know it" session with a beautiful lady is cool too.


----------



## TGordon (Jun 22, 2012)

I tend to prefer shoots that show off the beauty of the female form in a  respectful and dignified manner. A pic of some chick in her underwear  grabbing her ankles may be good for a quick chuckle but it doesn't  really stick with you as something beautiful, at least not for me  anyway. That being said a fun "I'm sexy and I know it" session with a beautiful lady is cool too.[/QUOTE]

We want to uplift the beauty of a woman and capture the pure beauty of a lady. We want to make a woman feel good and look good when she is in front of us and our camera. When a woman leave our studio, we want her to feel "Grown & Sexy!!"  We want to capture her beauty in make up and without...


----------

